# Rimadyl OD ??



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Question,
I cant believe Im posting this but accidents happen, my wife accidentally gave my 90lbs GSD 2 x 75MG of Rimadyl with his dinner, the vet has him on on 75MG after his TPLO surgery 10 days ago.
I put in a call to the vet and Im waiting to hear back but can I get some thought on this??
My guess is that it should be ok but wanted to get you input..He has a very healthy liver and blood work is excellent (10 Days ago)


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

IMO, If your vet doesn't call back shortly, call an ER vets office.
keep us posted.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know if Poison Control would be able to answer your question, but I would call an ER just to ask..

It's probably "ok", but I wouldn't take my word for it..Mine was on Rimadyl at one point years ago , and was on 100mgs but then again he weighed 125 lbs to..

Hope he's ok


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Can you call an emergency vet and ask them what you can do? Activated charcoal or something like this.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

This is from 1800 pet meds

What happens if I overdose the pet: Seek emergency veterinary medical treatment. Symptoms of Rimadyl overdose include nausea, vomiting, stomach pain, drowsiness, headache, blurred vision, seizures, panting, little or no urine production, and slow breathing.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

He didn't state how many times a day he was on it...or how long ago the dog ate the double dose. I'm a worry wart...would either be at the vet already or , at least calling ER vet. JMO.


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Cujo should be on a normal regiment of 1 x 75MB morning and 1 x 75MB at night .

But my wife and I did not communicate well and I believe we gave him 2 x 75 this evening I called the ER Vet and said to keep an eye on him and look for sign that are state on the website. 

He seem fine we fed him the 2 x 75 at 4:00pm (MST) so for now he seem ok nothing out of the ordinary they did say not to give him his Rimydl in the morning though.

Guess I’m not sure when the bad signs would show up


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope he's ok. Accidents happen...we had a similar scenario once so, don't beat yourself up over it. Just watch him. .


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

well its been about 3 hrs, no puking or anything out of the normal, drinking plenty peeing just fine. Did poop at 4:30 (normal) I hope it was just a brian fart....And thought we gave him a double dose this evening...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope you don't have any bad signs and all go well.


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

As stated from Pet Meds:What happens if I overdose the pet: Seek emergency veterinary medical treatment. Symptoms of Rimadyl overdose include nausea, vomiting, stomach pain, drowsiness, headache, blurred vision, seizures, panting, little or no urine production, and slow breathing.

Question how do I know if he has a headache???


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

O yeah...the headache...
I wouldn't know if my dog had a headache either!!
Hubby & I talked about that...maybe if they were overly lethargic or something, I dont know!?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Do not administer any Rimadyl again for at least 24hrs. 

The dose of Rimadyl is 1mg / lb (so his dose would be 90mg) TWICE a day.

OR 2mg/ lb ONCE a day.

So you really did not overdose him.

Just don't give him any for at least 24hrs., call the vet tomorrow and ask how they want to "restart" the Rimadyl.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can safely give up to 1.5 mg/lb twice a day. I personally had a dog on very high doses for some time. Always watch for any changes in your dog no matter what or how much you are giving of a medication. Your dog should be fine.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thor is on 100 mg daily for HOD and he only weighs 55 pounds. And, yes, what msvette27 is what my vet told me.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah the 2mg/lb. is for 1x a day dosing.

1mg./lb is what our vet always advises, but that's for 2x a day dosing.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

CujoGSD said:


> As stated from Pet Meds:What happens if I overdose the pet: Seek emergency veterinary medical treatment. Symptoms of Rimadyl overdose include nausea, vomiting, stomach pain, drowsiness, headache, blurred vision, seizures, panting, little or no urine production, and slow breathing.
> 
> Question how do I know if he has a headache???


:rofl: I just skimmed through and didn't even notice that. Maybe I'll ask 1-800 pets meds and see what they have to say.


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Well its 5:03am MST and just got up and got Cujo out for his morning potty, he slept fine and didn’t show any signs. All bodily functions are normal. So we are skipping the morning dose and waiting till this evening to give him his correct dose.
As for the headache, I sat down with Cujo last night and had a one on one with him about this. I want to know if he had a headache and if so how could I tell. He just turned his head sidewise and just looked at me like I was nuts. I think I got my answer =)
Thank you all for your help, I think this is what the forums are for so you don’t go crazy worrying about you baby and spending 50$ to 150$ on a ER vet call when it might not be needed. That’s stated we did call the vet but its nice having the input from others. Are vets here are very money hungry and on the NYSE so naturally everything is a visit. 

Thank you again 
Tim


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Great news! I would skip am dose today...as ER vet suggested.
We were hoping you'd let us know something this am. 

As for the headache...:rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good that he's ok, I guess I need to wear my glasses more, thought he was 'done' with the rimadyl and your wife just popped him a couple because he needed them..

Sometimes our dogs just clam up and won't tell us a thing


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I would probably take him in for a quick blood test to check his kidney values, just to be extra safe. 

High doses of Rimadyl have the potential to cause kidney failure--while yours was apparently still the therapeutic range, since it was a sudden spike to his system, I'm nervous enough about NSAIDs to want to check the values, just to be sure there's nothing going on that you can't see.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So glad he's ok!!! How is he healing?


----------



## CujoGSD (Aug 18, 2012)

Magwart said:


> I would probably take him in for a quick blood test to check his kidney values, just to be extra safe.


I agree with that statement, Ill make the call see if we can get him in after work...(Good Idea)


----------

